# Beretta tease



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well i typed the whole post then it got erased. Just isnt my weekend. Ill give the short version now that i have to redo it all.

I went into a local gun store yesterday who tends to be higher priced then most others on everything. Found a Beretta Model 92F in the store with holster wear and needed cleaning with aprice tag of $699 on it (rediculous) i didnt insult the gentleman i just politely asked if i could see the gun, he did. I got to talkng with him for a while and asked about trading my Glock 26 for it. He stated it would be $200 on top so i didnt even tickle the idea a bit wasnt worth it.

Later the girlfriend walks over and i fill her in and she tells me to get it because she knows ive wanted one for some time so i asked the gentleman if he would cut me a little better deal. He asked what i was thinking and i toldem i fealt like $200 was a bit steep for out of pocket.....HERES WHERE S*it gets unreal


He tells me no that he would give me $200 for my glock26 and i would owe him right around $533 i set the gun down and politely toldem no thanks. Never fell in love with a gun at a gunshop like that (never showed him i was either) i loved it. Never fealt more teased/insulted. I really want a M9A1 or 92fs if i cant get a M9A1 but that Beretta was just like the brother i never had lol. Fealt like venting this one out kinda bothered me. One day i will join you guys until then my Beretta Model 100 will just have to do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, that price was way ridiculous. Plus, you can sell your Glock on your own and get more money than that


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ya very disappointing that a local gun shop would want to try and make that deal but life goes on ill get one soon enough. In your opinion do you think that posting on local classifieds even trade for a brand new G26 for one is out of reach?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It would take you much longer to find someone who has a Beretta and wants to trade it than it would to find someone who just wants a Glock 26. You will straight up sell it much faster than trading it for a specific gun. Just my 2 cents.

When I sell a gun, I generally post it on 18-20 different gun forums, and always sell it in a week or less. But, I also live between Austin, Houston and Waco. So, it is VERY easy to find a market here. I never ship because I can always find a face to face sale.

Gun stores will generally give you only 40% of retail value, and that's if you are lucky.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

docrocket1967 said:


> Well i typed the whole post then it got erased. Just isnt my weekend. Ill give the short version now that i have to redo it all.
> 
> I went into a local gun store yesterday who tends to be higher priced then most others on everything. Found a Beretta Model 92F in the store with holster wear and needed cleaning with aprice tag of $699 on it (rediculous) i didnt insult the gentleman i just politely asked if i could see the gun, he did. I got to talkng with him for a while and asked about trading my Glock 26 for it. He stated it would be $200 on top so i didnt even tickle the idea a bit wasnt worth it.
> 
> ...


It's the exception and not the rule, about gun shops giving a person a fair price when it comes to trade-ins. Unless you are very gun savvy and experienced when it comes to firearms buying and selling, chances are very good, you'll get pinched in the end if you do agree on a deal.

Be patient and shop until you find the Beretta you want. They are out there and available at fair prices.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

gun broker has 92 fs for under 600 brand new. your glock should easily bring you 400 plus. try seling it at local gun ranges or other lgs and don't go back to that place.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks guys for you response. Jus wanted to vent on that kinda ticked me off. Anyone own a 92FS and what are your thought on it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry, PX4 here. But I did look on www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of firearms: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns., and saw the 92FS available for $550, new. That's shipped to your local shop.

No, I don't work for them, but I did just buy a PPQ through them.


----------



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just bought one from Davidsons (92FS Italy) $551 with shipping and transfer fee!! That dealer must have a lot of guns sitting around go somewhere else he sounds like a real ahole.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

docrocket1967 said:


> Awesome. Thanks guys for you response. Jus wanted to vent on that kinda ticked me off. Anyone own a 92FS and what are your thought on it.


I own several Beretta's of various calibers. 92FS, 92FS Centurion, 92D Centurion, 96FS Centurion, 92FS Stainless Steel, and some .380's.

As I've stated several times previously, the 92FS is a true world-class firearm. You just can't buy a much better handgun. If you are dead-set on buying a 92FS, you have no reason to doubt your choice. You've made a fine one.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry havent been on in some time. Hope you all had a merry christmas. I still do not have one yet. I almost purchased the M9A1 but with the holidays being so close i figured id hold off lol. So now im tore between a M9A1 and a 92FS


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Easy, buy one now then save a little more and get the other!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

docrocket1967 said:


> Sorry havent been on in some time. Hope you all had a merry christmas. I still do not have one yet. I almost purchased the M9A1 but with the holidays being so close i figured id hold off lol. So now im tore between a M9A1 and a 92FS


At one time, I had 9 Berettas.. A mixture of different models. EVen had two M9A1s, two 92A1s, two Compact 92FS models.... In the end, I found that I preferred the regular 92FS model the best.

Now, I like the Hogue rubber grip panels (not the wrap around kind, but just the rubber panels).... And, they were all set up that way. BUt, I could tell the difference in weight in all the railed models. They are slightly more front heavy. To me, the standard 92FS balances the best. I ended up selling off my variants and no have several 92FS models - all set up the same (all withnight sights, a D hammer spring, and skeleton hammers).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

docrocket1967 said:


> Sorry havent been on in some time. Hope you all had a merry christmas. I still do not have one yet. I almost purchased the M9A1 but with the holidays being so close i figured id hold off lol. So now im tore between a M9A1 and a 92FS


I've always liked the lines and looks of the 92FS. Just very classic and definitive. None of my Berettas have a tactical rail, and I'm okay with that.

But, all my SIGS have a tactical rail and they look good with one.

I was going to make a point, but now, I have no idea what it was going to be.


----------



## PBrad (Dec 21, 2012)

A gentleman just posted one for sale on this forum a couple weeks ago for 450.00 that looked brand new.


----------



## trucken (Dec 28, 2013)

I am looking for a 950 stainless in .25 cal if you hear about one.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I see most glocks trade in for around 375.00 to 400.00 but a 92F at 699.00 lol...I hope he likes it being around as a gun display queen.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

thoms715 said:


> Easy, buy one now then save a little more and get the other!


Best advice Ive ever heard lol. Would love to do that haha



Shipwreck said:


> At one time, I had 9 Berettas.. A mixture of different models. EVen had two M9A1s, two 92A1s, two Compact 92FS models.... In the end, I found that I preferred the regular 92FS model the best.
> 
> Now, I like the Hogue rubber grip panels (not the wrap around kind, but just the rubber panels).... And, they were all set up that way. BUt, I could tell the difference in weight in all the railed models. They are slightly more front heavy. To me, the standard 92FS balances the best. I ended up selling off my variants and no have several 92FS models - all set up the same (all withnight sights, a D hammer spring, and skeleton hammers).


Shipwreck- I have to agree with you on the 92FS it seems to me that it would be my first choice...I must ask though just out of curiosity why you have several of the same? I myself would own multiples of the gun myself but have different setups....Just curious is it because you like it so much or just keep running into good deals or???



paratrooper said:


> I've always liked the lines and looks of the 92FS. Just very classic and definitive. None of my Berettas have a tactical rail, and I'm okay with that.
> 
> But, all my SIGS have a tactical rail and they look good with one.
> 
> I was going to make a point, but now, I have no idea what it was going to be.


I love me a Sig with a rail lol....the last portion of your post I understand too it happens to me all the time...I call it sometimers


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Got a hook on a Beretta 92G lastnight. I saw his post on a firearm classified. I emailed him asking if he would be interested in trading for my Smith & Wesson SD40VE we sent pictures back and forth and he said we have a deal. Been waiting to hear from him today. We both had to work but he said he'd touch base on his break. Still havent heard anything from him...hope he hasnt backed out on me. Its a police issue Beretta 92G and id love to have it. Ill post pics if i end up with it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it the SD "Special Duty" model? It'll say 92G-SD on it... wonderful Beretta and one of my favorite handguns. A special version of the 92 series that comes standard with a heavier Brigadier slide, tactical rail, decocker (no safety), extended mag release and Trijicon night sights. Only made for a few years (4 yrs I think).


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

It did say law enforcement use only on the mag I believe. Couldnt tell what portion of the gun he sent me that picture from but long story short it did not work out. The guy didn't even have the decency to pick up the phone or email me back at all. I just dont operate that way. When someone says they have a deal it should be a deal or at least pick up the phone and say sorry I just changed my mind something.....soon enough though.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That sucks... would have been a great gun to have, kinda rare too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry to hear it


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> sorry to hear it


Hey shipwreck, you said you had quite a few of them. You like them that much or you just get good deals on them or??? I think thats awesome i was just surprised when you said you had quite a few.

Good news is i sold my Smith an Wesson SD40VE yesterday and i am purchasing a M9A1 this week. One happy dude cant wait. I would like a good set of grips like a real thick rubber style that cover the front strap with finger grooves what would you guys think for thy maybe Hogue or another company you recommend.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

docrocket1967 said:


> Hey shipwreck, you said you had quite a few of them. You like them that much or you just get good deals on them or??? I think thats awesome i was just surprised when you said you had quite a few..


Yes, I have been buying guns non stop since the mid 1990s. And, as I don't have unlimited $, I tend to have to sell something I lost interest in to pay for the next thing.

So, over the years - I've owned almost everything. I did have Berettas in the 1990s, but it was around 2003 or so that Beretta made a small change to the grip. There is a rear strap indentation that brings your hand ever so closer to the trigger. WHen I got the Beretta bug again a few years back - the gun just fits my hand so much better than it ever did in the past.

It is my favorite platform. I've bought a couple of Walthers recently - and decided I didn't need 9 Berettas. So, I've gotten rid of a few. Some were railed or compact models, and I generally prefer the standard, fullsize, non railed model. I have several, all set up with night sights, a factory D spring (lightens the trigger pull, but is still a factory part and is reliable) and skeletonized hammers. The gun is my all time favorite in the way it feels in my hands and in the way it shoots.

There is no gun that I like more than a 92. I've even owned a couple of high end 1911s a few years ago. And after I got the Beretta bug again, I just no longer shot them, and I like the Beretta grip more than a 1911 with the grip safety.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I have been buying guns non stop since the mid 1990s. And, as I don't have unlimited $, I tend to have to sell something I lost interest in to pay for the next thing.
> 
> So, over the years - I've owned almost everything. I did have Berettas in the 1990s, but it was around 2003 or so that Beretta made a small change to the grip. There is a rear strap indentation that brings your hand ever so closer to the trigger. WHen I got the Beretta bug again a few years back - the gun just fits my hand so much better than it ever did in the past.
> 
> ...


Im the same way. I love the way the Beretta feels in my hand compared to other guns, and when I say other guns I mean all different sizes. My Beretta Model 100 feels awesome to me. Its nothing I would ever carry but I love shooting that gun and in .32ACP it is just an all around awesome gun to shoot in the backyard.

ON A BIGGER NOTE....I picked up my M9A1 on Friday. I ordered it wednesday and they said most likely would be in Monday and I was little bummed cause I wanted to shoot this weekend. Fortunately FedEx was on top of there game Wed-Fri because it came in Friday. I never fealt this excited about owning any of my other guns like I do this one. Havent shot it yet....boss man called me to work on my only off day, kinda sucks but I couldnt pass up the money he threw at me. Best kind of boss to have, you tell him no and he buys you out lol. But just about the time I was planning on shooting a buddy also texted me saying he was selling his Tactical Shotgun that I was in love with. Picked it up for a killer price too. Its a Remington M887 Tactical, came with the additional ammo sleeve on the stock, door breech choke, 2 picatinny rails (one on top and side mount) and more and picked it up for $325. He bought it new and put 75 rounds through it and decided to go for another model. His loss my gain as far as im concerned lol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> It would take you much longer to find someone who has a Beretta and wants to trade it than it would to find someone who just wants a Glock 26. You will straight up sell it much faster than trading it for a specific gun. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> When I sell a gun, I generally post it on 18-20 different gun forums, and always sell it in a week or less. But, I also live between Austin, Houston and Waco. So, it is VERY easy to find a market here. I never ship because I can always find a face to face sale.
> 
> Gun stores will generally give you only 40% of retail value, and that's if you are lucky.


+1 on that. I know a gun store needs to make a profit, but around my area, they have been raking people over the coals on everything from ammo to firearms. It's like they figured that since the gun market has been on shaky political grounds, they are going to use the fear of losing your gun rights to make a quick profit. Aggravating.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> +1 on that. I know a gun store needs to make a profit, but around my area, they have been raking people over the coals on everything from ammo to firearms. It's like they figured that since the gun market has been on shaky political grounds, they are going to use the fear of losing your gun rights to make a quick profit. Aggravating.


Very frustrating indeed. I was just visiting a range closer to home, and when I left, headed over to the local gun who, just to see if any new inventory was in their used case (new as in new used items from people selling or trading in).

Saw a 3rd Gen Glock 23 in 40 for $400. Thought long and hard about it and these sales guys are so good, they had me debating trading in my Beretta PX4 Storm Compact for it. I went out to the car so they could look at it...

$200 on trade...

My knee jerk reaction: "Are you f]}<!ing kidding me???"

"Sorry sir, but the transfer fees kill us. $25 on incoming, $50 on outgoing and we lose our margins."

"So, wait a sec, $50 on outgoing, you mean that the Glock is $400 out the door?"

"Well no, there's the $50 transfer fee..."

"Wait, you just said you cover that..."

"Well...."

"Ah, so you claim you gotta cover the $50 in one transaction but then pass it on to me in the next. You all gotta make up your mind and stick to it...give me my gun back now."


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Very frustrating indeed. I was just visiting a range closer to home, and when I left, headed over to the local gun who, just to see if any new inventory was in their used case (new as in new used items from people selling or trading in).
> 
> Saw a 3rd Gen Glock 23 in 40 for $400. Thought long and hard about it and these sales guys are so good, they had me debating trading in my Beretta PX4 Storm Compact for it. I went out to the car so they could look at it...
> 
> ...


If gun stores werent gun stores they woulda been shot a long time ago for a forcible felony like rape, robbery lol. Its bull man. Makes me wonder how they sell anything. A store down south of me in Clearwater called SRT was always good on there prices....after everything happened with the politics they were one of the first ones to jack there prices to an absolutely absurd amount. Wont shop there anymore. Everyone is cheaper than them. I understand they need to make a profit but dont try and screw the people they kept you going before the market was crazy


----------

